# jigs



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

does any body use tiny jigs with 1/2 inch rubber worms


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sure, they work well all year long.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

yea i use those jigs with the tail called "Ratso" and theres another one just like it but i dont know the name


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I like using the "Shrimpos"


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Heck yes. Thanks again for those tackle earlier. Lots of help. If you need any rooster tails i got a couple.

Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

whats a ''Animal Armageddon''


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

hey i know you wanted to know about jigs but if your fishing out of a boat use a perch spreader with goldor silver spoons non of the crazy colors and use live minnows you will limit out
or









you can use a perch and crappie rig from a dock or a boat with worms or minnows

i have never heard of people useing jigs for perch fishing unless they were ice fishing.

i saw one cought by accident with a grub jig before which waqs odd because it awas off of kelly's island in lake erie on the shore stand on rocks


----------



## Acer (Aug 17, 2007)

A darter type jig works great tipped with a minnow or grub of some sort. Fall winter spring summer. Ice has been the best for me while other presentations working for me during the summer. But then again perch will hit almost anything if they are hungry.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

scottjes000 said:


> whats a ''Animal Armageddon''


Animals are living creatures, and Armageddon is another way of saying the end of the world/end of the line/ end of the road/ *death*


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not an idiot I know what animal means.


----------

